# Need Schematic Gibson BR 4



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This is too rough to read, most of the parts values I cannot read. Anyone with a clean version?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

have you tried here
Schematic Heaven - FREE Amp Schematics Tube Amp Schematics Valve Amp Schematics Effect Schematics Effect Pedal Schematics Guitar Amp Schematics Bass Amp Schematics Fender Amp Schematics Marshall Amp Schematics Gibson Amp Schematics Vox Amp Schematics


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> have you tried here
> Schematic Heaven - FREE Amp Schematics Tube Amp Schematics Valve Amp Schematics Effect Schematics Effect Pedal Schematics Guitar Amp Schematics Bass Amp Schematics Fender Amp Schematics Marshall Amp Schematics Gibson Amp Schematics Vox Amp Schematics



DOH!

Yea, I meant to post the pdf link LOL I have only found two copies, one that is blurry line art, and the pdf at schematics heaven. The one at schematics heaven gives enough to follow about 60% of it, but the remaining 40% is just not open to easy decyphering.


http://www.schematicheaven.com/gibsonamps/br4.pdf


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> This is too rough to read, most of the parts values I cannot read. Anyone with a clean version?


I have it in the master service book. I'll scan it for you.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you nonreverb!


----------

